# MLCC - testing



## perman666 (Jan 20, 2019)

Hi everyone, I haven't been here for a some time...

So, I am looking for few members of this forum that have knowledge
and experience with processing MLCC's.

I am ready to ship ( worldwide ) 200gr of MLCC for free, you can keep PM's 
and I only need results. 200gr of MLCC + shipping is on me 

MLCC are good, containing Ag/Pd and may little Pt in some.

Please, send me PM if you are interested...

Perman


----------



## anachronism (Jan 20, 2019)

I'm in the UK- feel free to drop me a PM.


----------

